# More stuff FS: driftwood, mounting legs, gravel vac



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

more stuff to sell off:

driftwood - fairly large. probably best suited for a 20H or larger - $12






48inch All-Glass single-tube fluorescent fixture - $15 (cat not included)


Gravel Vac Tube (standard size) - $5


Coralife Aqualight Mounting Legs - $6


Glass beads - $5
Would be great for breeding egg-scatter-er's. A bit more than enough to cover a 10-gal tank



Non-CC paypal preferred. Money Order will work as well. Shipping optional, at buyers expense.


----------

